# Something different



## paulkenny9 (Jun 25, 2008)

Check this out,

Done by a friend of mine, it really is a printer made form lego.

paul )






edit to change link )


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Excellent! I'm just waiting for some Lego to be delivered from Amazon for my granddaughter's 4th birthday. Hope she gets to do something like that. 


Chris


----------



## Ails40 (Apr 27, 2010)

Fantastic! I was very impressed. 

Aileen


----------



## paulkenny9 (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow

This has made my mate famous  

Over 700.000 hits in 24 hours


----------

